# LotR Balrog



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't really get to paint Lord of the Rings stuff very often, but here is a piece that I rather enjoyed.

Not too complex a paintjob, most of the shading and highlighting is in the magmatic recesses of his cracking skin. Overall, it was a pretty fun mini to paint. Sometime, I'd like to try doing a Balrog with a more normal skin tone and none of the magma (just to make him look like a more fleshy demon).



















For the record, I don't really play LotR- there isn't any group for it locally. I paint the minis for it from time to time.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice. I'll agree with you whole-heartedly that the LoTR minis are fantastic to paint.

Your paint job is great. This guy is pretty simple, black and fire  I would say though that I think your fire is a bit too bright. Its a matter of prefference, but the Balrog is the essence of evil, and his flames should be darker and deeper in color.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

It's very well done. The only criticism that I have is actually the opposite of what pherion said up there .. I feel like having it come down to near-white and the most central areas might lend more of an impact, make it seem as though his core is white hot. Currently, the fact that inside his body and the flames that are emanating out are both the same color makes it feel like his internal temperature isn't really THAT hot.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I feel like having it come down to near-white and the most central areas might lend more of an impact, make it seem as though his core is white hot. Currently, the fact that inside his body and the flames that are emanating out are both the same color makes it feel like his internal temperature isn't really THAT hot.


Agreed, I would have liked to see the white in the body cracks and base of the flames as well. Otherwise it is nicely done however, don't get me wrong.


----------

